# Submissive rp



## Whitelion (Oct 13, 2017)

Hello there ^.^ 
I am kind of new to the furry fandom so let me please say: "Hi whats up  " 
Anyway I am looking for someone to rp with :3 i am mostly dominant ^.^" so maybe someone sub? 

but anyone is welcome  , i have quite some rp experience and dont mind rping most things 
hope some people are interested,
Ps: English is not my first language, 
Pps: My fursona is a muscular snow tiger

(edited


----------



## Whitelion (Oct 13, 2017)

bump


----------



## ColdSoul (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi I am  new to RP too, I have a female borzoi character which might work well with your character. I am no discord if you are interested


----------



## GRIT (Oct 16, 2017)

Hey there. Do you have discord?
Maybe we can chat there and talk about some characters, see if we can work things out! :>


----------

